# Modern hotels around the world



## 863552

Vrooms said:


> Love the shape is it open or still under construction??? The last time i went to melbourne, i stayed at Park Hyatt.


It opened not that long ago, it's amazing.


----------



## Vrooms

Solopop said:


> It opened not that long ago, it's amazing.


Do you have any photos of the rooms? Melbourne is a really nice city may visit again next year!!


----------



## 863552

^


----------



## Vrooms

Thanks Solopop!!! Will consider staying in this hotel!!!


----------



## 863552

^

It has a Gordon Ramsey resturaunt in it.


----------



## Vrooms

Solopop said:


> ^
> 
> It has a Gordon Ramsey resturaunt in it.


Which one is it? Number 8 looks really nice and classy.


----------



## 863552

^

It's called Maze.

http://www.gordonramsay.com/mazemelbourne/


----------



## Vrooms

I wonder how much is it to dine there??


----------



## 863552

^

7 courses $95


----------



## Vrooms

Not that bad for a celebrity chef restaurant. Marina Bay Sands Singapore is home to 6 celebrity chef restaurants and they are charging really high prices.
http://www.marinabaysands.com/#restaurants


----------



## Vrooms

*Scarlet Hotel Singapore*





















































_____________________________________________________________________________________________________
*Naumi Hotel Singapore*


----------



## Vrooms

My favourite W Hotels:

*W South Beach Miami*












































__________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
*W Barcelona*






























































____________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
*W Doha*


----------



## Vrooms

*Chicago Sax Hotel Chicago*


----------



## Vrooms

--


----------



## Marsupilami

*Hotel W, Santiago Chile*


----------



## Nightsky

Hyatt Regency Atlanta:


----------



## Nightsky

Grand Hyatt Shanghai, part of Jin Mao Building:


----------



## Nightsky

Opposite Jin Mao is Park Hyatt in Shanghai Financial Center:


----------



## Vrooms

Love the park hyatt in shanghai really really classy and elegant would love to stay there one day!!


----------



## Vrooms

What about this hotel??

*Capsule Hotel Tokyo*


----------



## Amrafel

*New hotels in Bratislava*

Hotel Gate One


































Hotel Austria Trend

































Hotel Sheraton

























Hotel Kempinski


----------



## Vrooms

Love the Kempinski one the most!!!


----------



## eddeux

^^ Except the Kempinski facade isn't that good, in my opinion  
Inside is amazing though.


----------



## Vrooms

èđđeůx;60656411 said:


> ^^ Except the Kempinski facade isn't that good, in my opinion
> Inside is amazing though.


Kempinski is one of my favorite hotel chains. Love the upcoming on on palm jumeirah in dubai!!


----------



## SRG

How bout..Oklahoma City:

New Aloft Hotel in Deep Deuce


----------



## Vrooms

Aloft is the one by Starwood right. I hope they expand into Asia soon....


----------



## Vrooms

*Kempinski Palm Jumeirah Dubai:*


----------



## Vrooms

*Traders Hotel Kuala Lumpur Malaysia*


----------



## SheLL

ADAM & EVE Hotel, Belek - Antalya/Turkey


----------



## Vrooms

Love the pool is the weather cold there??


----------



## Vrooms

*Pan Pacific Serviced Suites Orchard Singapore*


----------



## dm-civil

mandarin oriental in barcelona by patricia urquiola = greaaaaat

http://www.mandarinoriental.com/barcelona/


----------



## Vrooms

^^Beautiful hotel!! Didnt expect it to be a contemporary styled hotel.....
*Mandarin Oriental Barcelona*


----------



## Vrooms

*Jumeirah Emirates Tower Hotel Dubai *


----------



## eddeux

Renaissance Hotel, Nashville 
























It might not look that modern when compared to some other hotels on this thread, but it's one of my favorite buildings in Nashville.


----------



## Vrooms

^^It does qualify to be on this tread!!! Is it the best in Nashville?


----------



## eddeux

^^ No I wouldn't consider it the best, it's just one of my favorite Nashville buildings. 
There are other hotels that in my opinion are better like Hutton Hotel and Hotel Preston 
*Hutton Hotel:*
















^^ I like this image, you can see the AT&T Tower through the window.

























*Hotel Preston *


----------



## Marsupilami

_Hotel Remota Patagonia, Puerto Natales, Chile_


----------



## Vrooms

*Westin Times Square New York*


----------



## Vrooms

*New Majestic Hotel Singapore*


----------



## Vrooms

*Four Seasons Hong Kong*


----------



## Vrooms

*W Hong Kong*


----------



## Vrooms

*Grand Millenium Bangkok*


----------



## Vrooms

*Pan Pacific Singapore*


----------



## Vrooms

*Pathumwan Princess Bangkok *


----------



## Dsquared.

I like W of Hong Kong.

is very luxurious.


----------



## Vrooms

Dsquared. said:


> I like W of Hong Kong.
> 
> is very luxurious.


I like it too it is luxurious but at the same time modern.


----------



## Vrooms

*The Excelsior Hong Kong by Mandarin Oriental*


----------



## World 2 World

*G Hotel, Penang*









































































www.ghotel.com.my


----------



## FlagshipV

^^Very nice hotel. Looks like a hotel from New York.:lol:


----------



## Vrooms

*Banyan Tree Bangkok*


----------



## JmC3dmodelator

i like grand millenium!!


----------



## hiroamorim

Hotel Unique - Sao Paulo - Brazil


----------



## italiano_pellicano

nice pics


----------



## italiano_pellicano

armani hotel dubai 
armani hotel milano


----------



## Vrooms

*Hard Rock Hotel Penang*


----------



## Vrooms

*FULLERTON BAY HOTEL SINGAPORE*



































































































*http://www.flickr.com/photos/columbusprco/sets/72157624832769173/with/4991249594/*


----------



## Vrooms

*ARMANI hotel Dubai*








http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4087/5004078856_1792bf6eb6_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4110/5004079246_d4888103fb_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4126/5004079166_c6d82c9e1a_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4154/5003472803_aa6bf3dec2_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4103/5003472733_85a6e1807f_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4151/5003473013_11b1f0f1b3_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4086/5004079446_026439222b_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4124/5003473091_b45de87098_b.jpg


----------



## Union.SLO

*Kempinski Palace Hotel* in Potrorož (Slovenia)









































































http://www.kempinski.com/en/portoroz/Pages/Welcome.aspx


----------



## shokosato

What about Vdara and Aria in Las Vegas? By the way the W HOTEL is the best by far.


----------



## Vrooms

^^Your welcome!!:cheers:


----------



## Vrooms

*WANGZ HOTEL SINGAPORE*








http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs116.snc3/16362_181472953292_177887428292_2928513_4994657_n.jpg









http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs193.snc3/20073_284497983292_177887428292_3431839_5591766_n.jpg









http://dfeg5gacv9wy4.cloudfront.net/media/hotelcms/galleryimages/-73635/-2147483343/orgwangz-hotel-2147479059.jpg


----------



## Dashonblaze

*Modern hotels.*

Modern hotels located around the world are very extraordinary. The interior and exterior of the hotels are very novel. The hotels are very well furnished and advance. To stay here will be a great pleasure.


----------



## the runner

*Hotel Inntel Zaandam the Netherlands*

The whole center of this city near Amsterdam shall build in this classic style.


Winbuks said:


> *Hotel Inntel*

























































pictures by TrixalOne


----------



## Vrooms

*STUDIO M SINGAPORE*








http://static.singaporehotels.com.sg/images/hotel/org/327/3277297.jpg









http://static.singaporehotels.com.sg/images/hotel/org/199/1992179.jpg









http://static.singaporehotels.com.sg/images/hotel/org/204/2045300.jpg









http://static.singaporehotels.com.sg/images/hotel/org/204/2045302.jpg









http://static.singaporehotels.com.sg/images/hotel/org/317/3173971.jpg


----------



## sjose888

That swimming pool at the roof is great. However, I am kinda scared if I would fall...


----------



## White Shadows

Vrooms said:


> *MANDARIN ORIENTAL MACAU*


^^

wOw!!! 

THIS IS LUXURY. :banana:


----------



## Bez_imena

*Belgrade*


----------



## Vrooms

*WONDERLUST SINGAPORE*








http://wanderlusthotel.com/uploads/wdl_dining_image2.jpg









http://wanderlusthotel.com/uploads/room2_7.jpg









http://wanderlusthotel.com/uploads/room3_1.jpg









http://wanderlusthotel.com/uploads/rooms3.jpg


----------



## White Shadows

^^
:down:


----------



## eddeux

^^ what is wrong with it?


----------



## White Shadows

^^

Very kitsch. No modern, no popart... kitsch!!!


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

Peppers The Oracle (135m/165m - 5 star hotel) - Broadbeach, Australia









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jesse-martin/5103612270/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jesse-martin/5103612532/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jesse-martin/5103612764/sizes/l/in/photostream/








































Jesse24


----------



## Vrooms

*HOTEL INDIGO SHANGHAI ON THE BUND*








http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5285/5348567122_24bba89643_b.jpg









http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5082/5347955973_6c521209e2_b.jpg









http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5209/5347971061_34b4a27271_b.jpg









http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5125/5348581794_9e5f1c6208_b.jpg









http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5242/5348811648_9e83cb79c5_b.jpg









http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5289/5348811700_cbae5f1bcb_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4109/5034653817_57f3084aac_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4149/5034653451_348c26a86a_b.jpg


----------



## zapor1

mandarin oriental macau (on page 5) is seriously impressive. Sad how new york city doesn't have these super modern hotels yet (at least not a lot of them). We only have these classic hotels in buildings built like 70 years ago lol.


----------



## bizzybonita

I like most of these hotels on Singapore  Thanks for sharing Vrooms .


----------



## Vrooms

^^ Your welcome hope to see some hotels from where you are from soon.


----------



## the glimpser

*World’s first negative-ion hotel *
http://business.inquirer.net/money/features/view/20110114-314456/Worlds-first-negative-ion-hotel

_By Theresa S. Samaniego
Philippine Daily Inquirer
First Posted 19:20:00 01/14/2011_









_HOTEL H2O features wall-mounted aquariums in 41 of its rooms._









_HOTEL H2O’s hallway_









_GOING beyond the aesthetics, the latest urban resort hotel provides healing as well._









_SOME of the hotel rooms offer a breathtaking view of the Manila Bay._









_TWO floors at the Hotel H2O are connected by a long aquarium wall, housing the Club H2O lounge and fitness center._









_TWO floors at the Hotel H2O are connected by a long aquarium wall, housing the Club H2O lounge and fitness center._

MANILA, Philippines—The newly built Hotel H20, like most other hotels, offers guests pining for a relaxing getaway a quick and well-needed respite without even having to leave the city.

As it is, Hotel H20, which opened only in April last year, already offers a first in the Philippines, with 41 of its rooms having wall-mounted aquariums for your personal indulgence—allowing you to savor the curiously rich marine life, while at the comfort of your room.

While ocean-themed parks offer a view for a limited time and at quite a price at that, guests at Hotel H2O can enjoy such a similar view throughout their whole stay in this urban getaway.

However, *the country’s first “ecology” urban resort hotel even offers a bigger “first” as it claims to be the world’s only hotel to be fully painted with the Eco Paradise Bio Sealer, which emits negative ions*, according to H2O general manager John Eric Mendoza.

*Providing healing, wellness*

“More than just giving guests aesthetic pleasure, Hotel H2O, perhaps more importantly, provides healing and wellness,” Mendoza said in an interview with Inquirer Property.

Mendoza explained that this kind of paint, aside from being odorless, emits negative ions that attract dust and other allergenic and pathogenic particles and clumps them together. Eventually, these clumped particles would become heavy enough to fall in a mass that can be easily cleaned, instead of these staying suspended in the air.

“In effect, all our rooms and the rest of the hotel’s interiors are practically free from floating dust and inhalable particles,” Mendoza said in an earlier statement.

Mendoza related in the interview that guests who have stayed in Hotel H20 even called back to affirm an improvement in their conditions, particularly those who have asthma. The negative ions have also been reported to curb depression as these help uplift one’s spirits, he added.

*Cost-effective way*

Mendoza also shared that Hotel H20 has installed solar water heaters to provide occupants with hot water throughout their stay in a cost-effective way. “We want to save on energy and also we don’t use plastics only paper products,” said Mendoza.

For its waste disposal, Mendoza explained that Hotel H20 has its own sewage treatment plant. “We filter the water before we dispose it back to the bay.”

Designed by GSN + P Architecture Studio, H20 Hotel of China Oceanis Philippines offers an array of 128 rooms and 19 suites, pleasantly furnished with Turkish Sandalwood marble, natural fabrics and artworks, has the customary upscale amenities, comfortable queen or twin beds, individually controlled air conditioning, mini-bar, personal safe and LCD television with remote control showing in-house movies, and cable television. Each room, whether the Parkview, Bayview, Aquarium, Aqua Supreme, Club Bay or Club Aqua, has its own distinctive theme and features.

It also features two floors connected by a long aquarium wall, housing the Club H20 Lounge, Fitness Center and Spa, Mendoza added.

Aptly named H20, the chemical symbol for “water,” the hotel forms part of the Manila Ocean Park complex. The hotel, which is perched along the perimeter of the Manila Bay, also houses its own fitness center, function or meeting rooms, as well as the MakanMakan Asian Food Village, which offers dining and wining options.

Aside from in-house amenities and one-of-a-kind features, Hotel H20 allows guests to enjoy the rich history and tourist attractions found in Manila—a healthy stroll at the historical Rizal Park in the early morning, shopping at the Sunset Quay during midday, an Oceanarium trip in the afternoon and cocktails at the White Moon Bar while observing the sunset.

To round off a trip to Manila, a diverse selection of tours can be easily organized to some of the historical places such as the Old Walled City of Intramuros, the Chinatown of Binondo and the Malate Church.

Hotel H20 is a member of the WorldHotels, the largest and most established Europe-based global hotel group for independent hotels and regional hotel brands, with a strong emphasis on properties with character and distinction.


----------



## ale26

Ritz Carlton Toronto, opening Feb 2011:






































The Hazleton Hotel Toronto, Toronto's newest 5 star boutique hotel:




























These S-class mercedes will chauffeur you around the city if needed


----------



## the glimpser

*Inside Marina Bay Sands*


























​


----------



## @b1

Any modern hotels from Indonesia and Vietnam?


----------



## Vrooms

@b1 said:


> Any modern hotels from Indonesia and Vietnam?


Heres the *MANDARIN ORIENTAL JAKARTA*:








http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2659/4323410346_defce27344_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4011/4323410450_6d4893668b_b.jpg









http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2724/4322675661_24903e0d27_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4072/4323410566_fd12803cc4_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4041/4323410826_e2e4239aa0_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4019/4322675947_4f3def99e6_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4063/4322676421_ba1f26a40c_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4043/4322676383_9ecfbfb5d0_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4018/4323411466_074ec1ef40_b.jpg


----------



## Cyganie

*Poland*

Hotel Marine, Kolobrzeg


----------



## Vrooms

*ART SERIES - THE CULLEN MELBOURNE AUSTRALIA*

Source:http://www.orbitz.com/hotel/Australia--VI/Melbourne/Art_Series_-_The_Cullen/


----------



## sarim batim

*Marriott Renaissance Hotel , Tlemcen - ALGERIA :*




































































































Renaissance Tlemcen par Göruglu, sur Flickr


























































*
Source : Renaissance Hotel Tlemcen, Facebook*


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

Sea Temple Surfers Paradise (Soul)

































































































soul.com.au


----------



## nazrey

*Traders Hotel, Kuala Lumpur*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/pixmar2/4423596392/








http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4011/4577628589_46f12ac99b_b.jpg








http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3382/3441176235_58fb23e8fe_b.jpg








http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2338/1876466196_8f7be61bcf_b.jpg








http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1306/867985252_e31b5f97c0_o.jpg


----------



## gabo79

wow marvelus.


----------



## dsohfan

love this thread !


----------



## gabrielbabb

W Hotel, Mexico City 1


----------



## Sky_Is_The_Limit

*FOUR SEASONS SYDNEY*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/wong8341/6758972387/


http://www.fourseasons.com/sydney/photo_and_video/?c=t&_s_icmp=mmenu


http://www.fourseasons.com/sydney/photo_and_video/?c=t&_s_icmp=mmenu


----------



## archilover

Sea Temple Surfers Paradise (Soul) was really cool!


----------



## archilover

hard rock hotel Penang,Malaysia


hard rock hotel facade by hotelovers, on Flickr


hard rock hotel swimming pool by hotelovers, on Flickr


lagoon deluxe room by hotelovers, on Flickr


hard rock penang-hillview deluxe by hotelovers, on Flickr


hard rock penang-seaview deluxe by hotelovers, on Flickr


hard rock penang-seaview studio room by hotelovers, on Flickr


hard rock penang-seaview studio bathroom by hotelovers, on Flickr


hard rock penang-king suite living room 2 by hotelovers, on Flickr


hard rock penang-king suite living room 1 by hotelovers, on Flickr


hard rock penang-king suite master room by hotelovers, on Flickr


hard rock penang-king suite master bath by hotelovers, on Flickr


----------



## Vrooms

^^Love this one!! Stayed there about 2 years ago


----------



## Portobello Red

Liverpool
Yellow Submarine Hotel - NME article
ColGould



















Here's the interior - from this article


----------



## Portobello Red

^^

A few more...

Bev Goodwin



















tofu catgirl


----------



## World 2 World

*Macalister Mansion - Penang, Malaysia*



nazrey said:


> The 100-year-old Macalister Mansion located in Penang, Malaysia was given a contemporary flare by Ministry of Design. This charming white colonial mansion with a minimalist design is quite the unique setting for any occasion...
> More Info: http://www.yossawat.com/2012/12/macalister-mansion-by-ministry-of-design/
> 
> Macalister Mansion by Ministry of Design 6/42 by yossawat.com, on Flickr
> 
> Macalister Mansion by Ministry of Design 23/42 by yossawat.com, on Flickr
> 
> Macalister Mansion by Ministry of Design 9/42 by yossawat.com, on Flickr
> 
> Macalister Mansion by Ministry of Design 13/42 by yossawat.com, on Flickr
> 
> Macalister Mansion by Ministry of Design 1/42 by yossawat.com, on Flickr
> 
> Macalister Mansion by Ministry of Design 4/42 by yossawat.com, on Flickr
> 
> Macalister Mansion by Ministry of Design 7/42 by yossawat.com, on Flickr
> 
> Macalister Mansion by Ministry of Design 40/42 by yossawat.com, on Flickr
> 
> Macalister Mansion by Ministry of Design 8/42 by yossawat.com, on Flickr


More Info: http://www.macalistermansion.com/design.html


----------



## Vrooms

*PARKROYAL ON PICKERING SINGAPORE*

The Gardens of Eden by *Nighthawk*, on Flickr

The beauty of a building lies in its garments of light by *Nighthawk*, on Flickr

The Lobby by *Nighthawk*, on Flickr

LIME restaurant at Parkroyal on Pickering by *Nighthawk*, on Flickr

When you sleep in this cage, you feel as free as a bird by *Nighthawk*, on Flickr

Even birds get Psychedelic in this bird cage by *Nighthawk*, on Flickr


----------



## Tyco75

Cool hotels and pics.


----------



## Gjergj-Arianiti

Swiss Diamond Hotel Prishtina in Kosovo.


----------



## hussu123

Taj Boston,Boston,Massachusetts,United States of America


----------



## hussu123

Cant belive, an indian hotel in america :cheers::nuts:^^


----------



## hussu123

The Oberoi Hotel,New Delhi,India


----------



## hussu123

The oberoi,Madinah,Saudi Arabia


----------



## hussu123

The Oberoi, Gurgaon,India


----------



## hussu123

W Hollywood,hollywood,ca,usa


----------



## hussu123

Grand Hotel Quisisana,Capri Province of Naples, Italy


----------



## hussu123

ITC Maratha,Mumbai,india


----------



## hussu123

ITC Grand Chola Hotel,Chennai,India
The ITC Grand Chola is a five-star luxury hotel in Chennai, India. Opened as the world's largest LEED-certified green hotel.


----------



## hussu123

Taj Club House,Chennai,india


----------



## SydneyCity

I never knew that there was a Taj hotel in Sydney, nice work guys


----------



## ardues

тут


----------



## hussu123

ardues said:


> тут


???^^


----------



## hussu123

SydneyCity said:


> I never knew that there was a Taj hotel in Sydney, nice work guys


post some hotel pics in australia please


----------



## hussu123

Crown Metropol,Melbourne,Australia


----------



## hussu123

Aloft hotel,Chennai,India


----------



## Jerrodwhite

Wow.. lovely hotels... My favorite one is Avari.com!


----------



## hussu123

Jerrodwhite said:


> Wow.. lovely hotels... My favorite one is Avari.com!


that is a very small pakistani chain of hotels which has hardly any hotels. the ones i have posted are very big chains. i have also posted the indian hotels mostly because they are also one of the best in the world :bash:


----------



## hussu123

conrad hotel,beijing,china


----------



## hussu123

conrad hotel,miami,usa


----------



## hussu123

vivanta by taj-whitefield,bangalore,india


----------



## ziMer

Marine Hotel, Kolobrzeg, Poland


----------



## hussu123

Vivanta by Taj - Yeshwantpur, Bangalore,India


----------



## hussu123

Aloft Hotel,Bangalore,india


----------



## hussu123

Armani Hotel Milano,Milan,Italy


----------



## hussu123

Courtyard by Marriott,Mumbai,India


----------



## hussu123

Courtyard by Marriott,Bangkok,Thailand


----------



## hussu123

JW Marriott Hotel,Mumbai,India


----------



## hussu123

JW Marriott Hotel,Pune,India


----------



## hussu123

Le Meridien,New Delhi,India


----------



## bozenBDJ

Sheraton Bali Kuta Resort - Kuta - Bali
 - Indonesia


Sheraton Bali Kuta Resort—Deluxe Ocean view Room by Sheraton Hotels and Resorts, on Flickr


Sheraton Bali Kuta Resort—Deluxe Ocean Facing Room by Sheraton Hotels and Resorts, on Flickr


Sheraton Bali Kuta Resort—Pool by Sheraton Hotels and Resorts, on Flickr


Sheraton Bali Kuta Resort—Social Courtyard by Sheraton Hotels and Resorts, on Flickr


Sheraton Bali Kuta Resort—Pool by Sheraton Hotels and Resorts, on Flickr


Sheraton Bali Kuta Resort—Social Courtyard by Sheraton Hotels and Resorts, on Flickr


Sheraton Bali Kuta Resort—Aerial view - Exterior by Sheraton Hotels and Resorts, on Flickr​


----------



## bolg

*Clarion Hotel Sign, Stockholm*

Built next to the railway tracks on a lot which previously used to house a gas station. Has a granite facade facing the railroad and windows facing the city.

Front:








Wikipedia[/org]

Back

[Url=http://www.politico.se/artikel/66/obildade-politiker-hotar-stockholms-identitet/]politico.se


----------



## Amrafel

*Lindner Hotel Gallery Central* which is a part of recently built shopping gallery Central in *Bratislava, Slovakia*




























Outlook Bar on the top of the hotel with view to Bratislava center


----------



## Paper Ninja

Hôtel Fouquet's Barrière, Paris









http://www.flickr.com/photos/macb75/8455870383/in/set-72157632720934604/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/macb75/8455870787/in/set-72157632720934604/









http://openbuildings.com/buildings/hotel-fouquet-barri-re-profile-1733/media?group=image








http://ecoluxurystyle.wordpress.com/back-issues-eco-luxury-style/table-of-contents-eco-luxury-style-travel-france-and-paris-issue/fouquets-barriere-pariss-sustainable-luxury-hotel/








http://robbreport.com/Travel/A-City-to-Seaside-Getaway-with-Hotel-Fouquets-Barriere








http://www.linternaute.com/paris/magazine/diaporama/06/palace-fouquets-barriere/8.shtml








http://mamaiu.tistory.com/archive/201111?page=3


----------



## hussu123

Hotel, Formule1, Bnagalore, India


----------



## hussu123

Hotel FORMULE1, Ahmedabad, India


----------



## BrittonPatrick

The hotels are pretty awesome out here...just great..
especially Vivanta by Taj that looks like heaven.


----------



## hussu123

Ginger hotel, Delhi, India


----------



## bozenBDJ

_Formule 1_ is to be named '_*Ibis Budget*_' in the near future.


----------



## YourIskandarEdmund

Marina Bay Sands is such a beautiful landmark in Singapore..


----------



## bozenBDJ

*Sheraton Changzhou Wujin Hotel, changzhou,jiangsu, China*

Sheraton Changzhou Wujin Hotel
Changzhou, Jiangsu, P. R. China



Sheraton Changzhou Wujin Hotel—Exterior at night by Sheraton Hotels and Resorts, on Flickr


Sheraton Changzhou Wujin Hotel—Exterior by Sheraton Hotels and Resorts, on Flickr


Sheraton Changzhou Wujin Hotel—Lobby by Sheraton Hotels and Resorts, on Flickr


Sheraton Changzhou Wujin Hotel—Lobby Bar by Sheraton Hotels and Resorts, on Flickr


Sheraton Changzhou Wujin Hotel—Club King Guest Room by Sheraton Hotels and Resorts, on Flickr


Sheraton Changzhou Wujin Hotel—Swimming Pool by Sheraton Hotels and Resorts, on Flickr


Sheraton Changzhou Wujin Hotel—Feast All Day Dining by Sheraton Hotels and Resorts, on Flickr​


----------



## bozenBDJ

Sheraton Jinzhou Hotel
Jinzhou, Liaoning, P.R. China



Sheraton Jinzhou Hotel—Exterior by Sheraton Hotels and Resorts, on Flickr


Sheraton Jinzhou Hotel—Exterior by Sheraton Hotels and Resorts, on Flickr


Sheraton Jinzhou Hotel—Lobby by Sheraton Hotels and Resorts, on Flickr


Sheraton Jinzhou Hotel—Lobby by Sheraton Hotels and Resorts, on Flickr


Sheraton Jinzhou Hotel—Club Room by Sheraton Hotels and Resorts, on Flickr


Sheraton Jinzhou Hotel—Corporate Room by Sheraton Hotels and Resorts, on Flickr


Sheraton Jinzhou Hotel—Presidential Room by Sheraton Hotels and Resorts, on Flickr


Sheraton Jinzhou Hotel—Yue Restaurant by Sheraton Hotels and Resorts, on Flickr​


----------



## bozenBDJ

Sheraton Shanghai Waigaoqiao Hotel
Shanghai, P.R. China



Sheraton Shanghai Waigaoqiao Hotel—Hotel Exterior Day by Sheraton Hotels and Resorts, on Flickr


Sheraton Shanghai Waigaoqiao Hotel—Standard Room by Sheraton Hotels and Resorts, on Flickr


Sheraton Shanghai Waigaoqiao Hotel—Restaurant by Sheraton Hotels and Resorts, on Flickr


Sheraton Shanghai Waigaoqiao Hotel—Executive Lounge by Sheraton Hotels and Resorts, on Flickr


Sheraton Shanghai Waigaoqiao Hotel—Deluxe Room - King by Sheraton Hotels and Resorts, on Flickr


Sheraton Shanghai Waigaoqiao Hotel—Ambassador Suite Living Room by Sheraton Hotels and Resorts, on Flickr


Sheraton Shanghai Waigaoqiao Hotel—Pool by Sheraton Hotels and Resorts, on Flickr


Sheraton Shanghai Waigaoqiao Hotel—Bay Leaf Restaurant by Sheraton Hotels and Resorts, on Flickr​


----------



## bozenBDJ

Sheraton Seoul D Cube City Hotel
Seoul - South Korea



Sheraton Seoul D Cube City Hotel—Exterior by Sheraton Hotels and Resorts, on Flickr


Sheraton Seoul D Cube City Hotel—Exterior at night by Sheraton Hotels and Resorts, on Flickr


Sheraton Seoul D Cube City Hotel—Lobby by Sheraton Hotels and Resorts, on Flickr


Sheraton Seoul D Cube City Hotel—Deluxe Double Guest Room by Sheraton Hotels and Resorts, on Flickr


Sheraton Seoul D Cube City Hotel—Her Room by Sheraton Hotels and Resorts, on Flickr


Sheraton Seoul D Cube City Hotel—Swimming Pool at night by Sheraton Hotels and Resorts, on Flickr


Sheraton Seoul D Cube City Hotel—Fit Cafe by Sheraton Hotels and Resorts, on Flickr


Sheraton Seoul D Cube City Hotel—Lobby Lounge Bar by Sheraton Hotels and Resorts, on Flickr


Sheraton Seoul D Cube City Hotel—Outdoor Garden by Sheraton Hotels and Resorts, on Flickr​


----------



## bozenBDJ

Sheraton Batumi Hotel
Batumi, Georgia



Sheraton Batumi Hotel—Exterior by Sheraton Hotels and Resorts, on Flickr


Sheraton Batumi Hotel—Lobby by Sheraton Hotels and Resorts, on Flickr


Sheraton Batumi Hotel—Executive Suite by Sheraton Hotels and Resorts, on Flickr


Sheraton Batumi Hotel—Penthouse by Sheraton Hotels and Resorts, on Flickr


Sheraton Batumi Hotel—Outdoor swimming pool by Sheraton Hotels and Resorts, on Flickr


Sheraton Batumi Hotel—Jasmin Restaurant by Sheraton Hotels and Resorts, on Flickr​


----------



## bozenBDJ

Sheraton Nha Trang Hotel & Spa
Nha Trang City, Vietnam



Sheraton Nha Trang Hotel & Spa—Hotel Exterior by Sheraton Hotels and Resorts, on Flickr


Sheraton Nha Trang Hotel & Spa—Hotel Lobby by Sheraton Hotels and Resorts, on Flickr


Sheraton Nha Trang Hotel & Spa—2-Bedroom Penthouse Suite - Living / Dining Rooms by Sheraton Hotels and Resorts, on Flickr


Sheraton Nha Trang Hotel & Spa—Junior Suite Bedroom by Sheraton Hotels and Resorts, on Flickr


Sheraton Nha Trang Hotel & Spa—Feast from Entrance by Sheraton Hotels and Resorts, on Flickr


Sheraton Nha Trang Hotel & Spa—Feast from Entrance by Sheraton Hotels and Resorts, on Flickr


Sheraton Nha Trang Hotel & Spa—Connexions Lounge Area by Sheraton Hotels and Resorts, on Flickr


Sheraton Nha Trang Hotel & Spa—Sheraton Fitness Cardio by Sheraton Hotels and Resorts, on Flickr


Sheraton Nha Trang Hotel & Spa—2-Bedroom Penthouse Suite - Master Room by Sheraton Hotels and Resorts, on Flickr


Sheraton Nha Trang Hotel & Spa—2-Bedroom Penthouse Suite - Terrace by Sheraton Hotels and Resorts, on Flickr


Sheraton Nha Trang Hotel & Spa—2-Bedroom Penthouse Suite - Terrace by Sheraton Hotels and Resorts, on Flickr
​


----------



## 6y 4 ever

*Sofitel Tour Blanche, Casablanca, Morocco​*
















































































































































SOURCE


----------



## hussu123

Bangalore Marriott hotel, Bangalore, India


----------



## hussu123

Ibis hotel, Nasik, India


----------



## hussu123

Hotel Sahara star, Mumbai, India


----------



## hussu123

Keys hotel, Thiruvananthapuram, India


----------



## hussu123

Courtyard by Marriott, Bhopal, India


----------



## hussu123

Swissotel, Kolkata, India


----------



## hussu123

Swissotel, Goa, India


----------



## hussu123

Hyatt recency, Gurgaon, India


----------



## hussu123

Hyatt, Bangalore, India


----------



## hussu123

Hyatt, Amritsar, India


----------



## hussu123

Park Hyatt, Chennai, India


----------



## bozenBDJ

Sheraton Madrid Mirasierra Hotel and Spa
Madrid, Spain



Sheraton Madrid Mirasierra Hotel and Spa—Exterior by Sheraton Hotels and Resorts, on Flickr


Sheraton Madrid Mirasierra Hotel and Spa—Lobby by Sheraton Hotels and Resorts, on Flickr


Sheraton Madrid Mirasierra Hotel and Spa—Premium Suite by Sheraton Hotels and Resorts, on Flickr


Sheraton Madrid Mirasierra Hotel and Spa—Club Executive by Sheraton Hotels and Resorts, on Flickr


Sheraton Madrid Mirasierra Hotel and Spa—Spa - Water Area by Sheraton Hotels and Resorts, on Flickr


Sheraton Madrid Mirasierra Hotel and Spa—Deluxe Suite by Sheraton Hotels and Resorts, on Flickr​


----------



## bozenBDJ

Sheraton Hefei Xinzhan Hotel
Hefei, Anhui, P.R. China



Sheraton Hefei Xinzhan Hotel—Hotel Exterior by Sheraton Hotels and Resorts, on Flickr


Sheraton Hefei Xinzhan Hotel—Lobby by Sheraton Hotels and Resorts, on Flickr


Sheraton Hefei Xinzhan Hotel—Deluxe King Room by Sheraton Hotels and Resorts, on Flickr


Sheraton Hefei Xinzhan Hotel—Indoor Heated Pool by Sheraton Hotels and Resorts, on Flickr


Sheraton Hefei Xinzhan Hotel—MIYABI Japanese Restaurant by Sheraton Hotels and Resorts, on Flickr


Sheraton Hefei Xinzhan Hotel—Sheraton Club Lounge by Sheraton Hotels and Resorts, on Flickr


Sheraton Hefei Xinzhan Hotel—Hotel Exterior by Sheraton Hotels and Resorts, on Flickr

'
Sheraton Hefei Xinzhan Hotel—Club Suite Bathroom by Sheraton Hotels and Resorts, on Flickr​


----------



## hussu123

radisson blu, Grater Noida, India


----------



## hussu123

The Westin Hyderabad mindspace, Hyderabad, India


----------



## hussu123

Four Points by Sheraton, Vishakapatnam, India


----------



## hussu123

Double tree by Hilton, Goa, India


----------



## hussu123

Movenpick hotel, Bangalore, India


----------



## hussu123

I.T.C. Gardenia hotel, Bangalore, India


----------



## hussu123

Trident hotel, Hyderabad, India


----------



## hussu123

Re:gen:ta One hotel, Hyderabad, India


----------



## hussu123

Vivanta by Taj, Gurgaon, India


----------



## hussu123

Kempinski ambience hotel, Delhi, India


----------



## burgund

*Blow Up Hall 5050 in Poznań, Poland*


This small object is one of the most modern hotels in the world


----------



## burgund

Blow Up Hall 5050 - more photos


----------



## burgund

more Blow Up Hall 5050


----------



## hussu123

The Sofitel, Mumbai, India


----------



## hussu123

Taj Samudra, Colombo, Sri Lanka


----------



## hussu123

Novotel hotel, Vishakapatnam, India


----------



## hussu123

Savenska Design hotel, Bangalore, India


----------



## hussu123

Dusit Devarna, New Delhi, India


----------



## hussu123

The Lodhi(Aman hotel), New Delhi, India


----------



## hussu123

Avasa hotel, Hyderabad, India


----------



## hussainthegreat

*Crowne Plaza Changi Airport, Singapore*


----------



## hussainthegreat

*Capsule By Container Hotel, Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia*


----------



## hussainthegreat

*Aloft, Abu Dhabi, UAE*


----------



## hussainthegreat

*Aloft London ExCeL, London, England, United Kingdom*


----------



## hussainthegreat

*W London, England, United Kingdom*


----------



## hussainthegreat

*JW Marriott Marquis Dubai, Dubai, UAE*


----------



## hussainthegreat

*[email protected] Road, New Delhi, India*


----------



## hussainthegreat

*Hotel Eclat, Beijing, China*


----------



## hussainthegreat

*MGM Macau*









http://itsmacau.com/wp-content/uploads/job-manager-uploads/company_logo/2015/11/MGM-Macau-Hotel.jpg









http://travelneu.com/o/Macau-MGM-Grand-o23.jpg









http://theprotocity.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/02/Casinos-MGM-Macau-7.jpg









http://www.wilsonassociates.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/04/MGM-Hotel-Main-Lobby-960x600.jpg









http://t-ec.bstatic.com/images/hotel/max1024x768/663/6637207.jpg









http://www.investors.com/wp-content/uploads/ibd-migrated-images/Biz11-Macau-1110-Bloomberg.jpg


----------



## hussainthegreat

*Four Seasons Hotel Cotai Strip, Macau*









https://cdn.kiwicollection.com/media/property/PR005596/xl/005596-01-hotel-exterior-night.jpg









https://media-cdn.tripadvisor.com/media/photo-o/02/5e/17/16/mac-room.jpg









http://t-ec.bstatic.com/images/hotel/max1024x768/320/32083849.jpg









http://t-ec.bstatic.com/images/hotel/max1024x768/320/32083354.jpg


----------



## hussainthegreat

*Four Seasons Hotel Shanghai Pudong, Shanghai, China*









http://pix4.agoda.net/hotelimages/428/428322/428322_14062309080019969323.jpg?s=800x











http://www.wilsonassociates.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/09/Lobby-waiting-area-960x600.jpg









http://www.roomcritic.com/hotel-resort-reviews/asia/china/shanghai/four-seasons-hotel-shanghai-pudong/rooms/img/four-seasons-pudong-junior-suite.jpg









http://cdn-da.destinasian.com/travel/wp-content/uploads/Four-Seasons-Pudong-Shanghai1.jpg









https://static1.squarespace.com/static/549d41a3e4b003c6ce131926/t/56f8037b62cd94e6153de8c1/1484937195325/









https://everplaces.com/users/b518538a69d447a7b1cab0fa5480e7fb/places/b994b9449112411da70d7ff910faf6e7/images/299c9f122ea24ca38408f8f2e8556c1a.jpg









https://static1.squarespace.com/static/549d41a3e4b003c6ce131926/t/56f804b50bb4eb84d60f058c/1484937315820/


----------



## hussainthegreat

*Shangri-La, Bengaluru, India*









https://pix0.agoda.net/hotelImages/103/1033289/1033289_16042717080041864104.jpg?s=1024x768









https://www.holidaysat.com/gallery/Shangri-La-Bengaluru-00.jpg









https://exp.cdn-hotels.com/hotels/13000000/12250000/12246300/12246261/a1715b40_z.jpg










http://s-ec.bstatic.com/images/hotel/max1024x768/538/53879057.jpg









http://t-ec.bstatic.com/images/hotel/max1024x768/538/53879941.jpg









https://images.trvl-media.com/hotels/13000000/12250000/12246300/12246261/12246261_55_z.jpg


----------



## hussainthegreat

*V8 Hotel, Böblingen, Germany*









http://lh6.ggpht.com/-4dMYqjAFkyM/UIlM2yUhKQI/AAAAAAAAfdY/82ONnKZdbss/v8-hotel-126.jpg?imgmax=800









https://quirkyhotels.files.wordpress.com/2014/03/v8-hotel-themenzimmer-carwash-03_.jpg









http://www.building.am/buildingimages/bigimages/334/5.jpg









http://www.issueno206.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/10/4598941783a592914c0868d4cabc6e2e1fc6007c_840.jpg


----------



## hussainthegreat

*Treehotel, Harads, Sweden*









https://matadornetwork.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/05/20110330-Lola02.jpg









https://c1.staticflickr.com/8/7352/9399039953_167781d9e1_b.jpg









https://aff.bstatic.com/images/hotel/840x460/189/18925807.jpg









http://www.slate.com/content/dam/slate/blogs/the_eye/2013/12/09/131209_EYE_Dragonfly.jpg.CROP.original-original.jpg









http://www.treehotel.se/images/rooms/the-mirrorcube/349_mirror_cube_interior_8a.jpg









http://www.grimble.de/Sweden2014/img_8713.jpg









http://www.treehotel.se/images/rooms/the-birdsnest/718_birds_nest_interior_2a.jpg


----------



## hussainthegreat

*Andaz Delhi*
































































https://www.booking.com/hotel/in/andaz-delhi.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-in-andazNdelhi-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3AXX-S%3Abo-U%3AXX-H%3As;sid=064fb34c052437634ea62eb6b8045fd3;dist=0&sb_price_type=total&type=total&


----------



## hussainthegreat

*JW Marriott Kolkata, India*


----------



## hussainthegreat

*Urbanpod Hotel, Mumbai*









https://www.booking.com/hotel/in/urbanpod.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-in-urbanpod-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3AXX-S%3Abo-U%3AXX-H%3As;sid=86bdb733505eb294d8284c14a69bd77e;dist=0&sb_price_type=total&type=total&










https://www.booking.com/hotel/in/urbanpod.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-in-urbanpod-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3AXX-S%3Abo-U%3AXX-H%3As;sid=86bdb733505eb294d8284c14a69bd77e;dist=0&sb_price_type=total&type=total&









https://www.booking.com/hotel/in/urbanpod.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-in-urbanpod-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3AXX-S%3Abo-U%3AXX-H%3As;sid=86bdb733505eb294d8284c14a69bd77e;dist=0&sb_price_type=total&type=total&









https://www.booking.com/hotel/in/urbanpod.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-in-urbanpod-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3AXX-S%3Abo-U%3AXX-H%3As;sid=86bdb733505eb294d8284c14a69bd77e;dist=0&sb_price_type=total&type=total&









https://www.booking.com/hotel/in/urbanpod.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-in-urbanpod-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3AXX-S%3Abo-U%3AXX-H%3As;sid=86bdb733505eb294d8284c14a69bd77e;dist=0&sb_price_type=total&type=total&









https://www.booking.com/hotel/in/urbanpod.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-in-urbanpod-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3AXX-S%3Abo-U%3AXX-H%3As;sid=86bdb733505eb294d8284c14a69bd77e;dist=0&sb_price_type=total&type=total&









https://www.booking.com/hotel/in/urbanpod.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-in-urbanpod-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3AXX-S%3Abo-U%3AXX-H%3As;sid=86bdb733505eb294d8284c14a69bd77e;dist=0&sb_price_type=total&type=total&









https://www.booking.com/hotel/in/urbanpod.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-in-urbanpod-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3AXX-S%3Abo-U%3AXX-H%3As;sid=86bdb733505eb294d8284c14a69bd77e;dist=0&sb_price_type=total&type=total&









https://www.booking.com/hotel/in/urbanpod.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-in-urbanpod-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3AXX-S%3Abo-U%3AXX-H%3As;sid=86bdb733505eb294d8284c14a69bd77e;dist=0&sb_price_type=total&type=total&









https://www.booking.com/hotel/in/urbanpod.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-in-urbanpod-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3AXX-S%3Abo-U%3AXX-H%3As;sid=86bdb733505eb294d8284c14a69bd77e;dist=0&sb_price_type=total&type=total&









https://www.booking.com/hotel/in/urbanpod.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-in-urbanpod-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3AXX-S%3Abo-U%3AXX-H%3As;sid=86bdb733505eb294d8284c14a69bd77e;dist=0&sb_price_type=total&type=total&


----------



## hussainthegreat

*Roseate House, New Delhi*









https://www.booking.com/hotel/in/dusit-d2-new-delhi.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-in-dusitNd2NnewNdelhi-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3AXX-S%3Abo-U%3AXX-H%3As;sid=7fa7aaf4d91617c4e79369adebb074a0;dist=0&sb_price_type=total&type=total&









https://www.booking.com/hotel/in/dusit-d2-new-delhi.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-in-dusitNd2NnewNdelhi-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3AXX-S%3Abo-U%3AXX-H%3As;sid=7fa7aaf4d91617c4e79369adebb074a0;dist=0&sb_price_type=total&type=total&









https://www.booking.com/hotel/in/dusit-d2-new-delhi.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-in-dusitNd2NnewNdelhi-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3AXX-S%3Abo-U%3AXX-H%3As;sid=7fa7aaf4d91617c4e79369adebb074a0;dist=0&sb_price_type=total&type=total&









https://www.booking.com/hotel/in/dusit-d2-new-delhi.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-in-dusitNd2NnewNdelhi-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3AXX-S%3Abo-U%3AXX-H%3As;sid=7fa7aaf4d91617c4e79369adebb074a0;dist=0&sb_price_type=total&type=total&









https://www.booking.com/hotel/in/dusit-d2-new-delhi.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-in-dusitNd2NnewNdelhi-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3AXX-S%3Abo-U%3AXX-H%3As;sid=7fa7aaf4d91617c4e79369adebb074a0;dist=0&sb_price_type=total&type=total&









https://www.booking.com/hotel/in/dusit-d2-new-delhi.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-in-dusitNd2NnewNdelhi-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3AXX-S%3Abo-U%3AXX-H%3As;sid=7fa7aaf4d91617c4e79369adebb074a0;dist=0&sb_price_type=total&type=total&









https://www.booking.com/hotel/in/dusit-d2-new-delhi.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-in-dusitNd2NnewNdelhi-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3AXX-S%3Abo-U%3AXX-H%3As;sid=7fa7aaf4d91617c4e79369adebb074a0;dist=0&sb_price_type=total&type=total&









https://www.booking.com/hotel/in/dusit-d2-new-delhi.en-gb.html?aid=357026;label=gog235jc-hotel-XX-in-dusitNd2NnewNdelhi-unspec-in-com-L%3Aen-O%3AwindowsS7-B%3Achrome-N%3AXX-S%3Abo-U%3AXX-H%3As;sid=7fa7aaf4d91617c4e79369adebb074a0;dist=0&sb_price_type=total&type=total&


----------



## SRQgator

New Westin Sarasota - opened last month


----------



## Bauhaus-Band

Hotel Lone, Rovinj, Croatia
Arhitects: 3LHD
2006.


----------

